# Help understanding test results



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

RCDA PRA is a recessive genetic disorder. That means your puppy would need to get a gene for it from both parents. If both his sire or dam are listed as normals your puppy will be a normal and will not be affected. If one is a carrier and the other normal he may be a carrier but will not be affected as he will only carry one copy of the bad gene. 

Basically 
normal x normal = normal - not affected
normal x carrier = normal and carrier - none affected
normal x affected = 100% carriers but no affected puppies

carrier x carrier = normal, carrier and affected each puppy has a 1 in 4 chance of being affected 
carrier x affected = carrier and affected each puppy now has a 50 /50 chance of being affected. 

affected x affected = 100% affected puppies

Most breeders will only do breedings that eliminate the chance of any affected puppies. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Thank you! Im so glad some understand this and can explain it  So I "think" i understand that to mean that the sire of my potential pup will NOT develop this disease and as long as he continues to test clear/normal then there would be no issue with his offspring as the dam he was bred to (mother of my potential pup) says eyes normal? and even if he became a carrier my pup would still be ok since the dam is normal? Do I have all that correct lol also when looking at the results are "eyes" a separate test fromt he PRA on some i just see "eyes" on others i see "eyes" as well as the PRA etc


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

There are actually different eye tests. 

One set are genetic markers that are for things like the PRA you asked about. Those don't change one test tells you if the dog is affected (even if not showing signs) is a carrier (not affected and as a breeder we need to be careful who they are paired with) or clear/normal (not affected and can't produce affected puppies)

The other set are yearly eye exams just like you and I should have. They catch things that are not known to be genetic but could still affect that dogs vision.

So Eyes Normal is a physical eye exam, PRA etc are the genetic tests for know genes that cause problems

In this pups case I would ask about the GENETIC testing for PRA since there is evidence of it in the pups fathers line. Your breeder should be able to set your mind at rest about the exact status of the dog that were bred. And yes you did have it right if mom is a genetic normal/clear then she can't produce a dog that is affected with that genetic problem.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Thank you that is super helpful! I will inquire as to the genetic PRA test for the both the direct potential parents and go from there. I appreciate you taking the time to explain.


----------

